# Karcher Industrial Sweeper for sale.



## BRM

I closed down my parking lot maintenance business 2 years ago and have been trying to sell my Karcher KM 100R sweeper ever since here in Alberta, Canada. It only has 130 hours on it!

I have tried the Trader magazines etc. but have had no luck. Can anyone suggest how I might be able to sell this machine anywhere in North America?

Thanks


----------



## trebordollars

*How Much?*

How much do you want for it (in US$)? Could it be shipped to the southeastern US?

Trebor


----------



## cleansweep

*Karcher*

Have you tried contacting Karcher Canada? www.karcher.ca -They might be able to put it over their network of dealers.

Why did you get out of cleaning parking lots?


----------



## BRM

I am looking for CAD $10,000 which is around US$8500. I guess it can be shipped anywhere in north America but I would have to get a quote.

I have made contact with the 2 Karcher dealerships here in Calgary and neither are interested in helping. I contacted the Karcher rep 2 years ago when I quit the business and he wouldn't return my phone calls. Maybe I should try again.

I quit the business because of a change in personal circumstances involving my family.


----------



## Duracutter

BRM;379727 said:


> I closed down my parking lot maintenance business 2 years ago and have been trying to sell my Karcher KM 100R sweeper ever since here in Alberta, Canada. It only has 130 hours on it!
> 
> I have tried the Trader magazines etc. but have had no luck. Can anyone suggest how I might be able to sell this machine anywhere in North America?
> 
> Thanks


Is your machine still for sale? If so, post here and I'll email you.


----------



## BRM

Yes my machine is still for sale.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Duracutter

BRM;388877 said:


> Yes my machine is still for sale.
> 
> My email is [email protected]


Thanks for the response. I've just purchased two tennant sweepers, the 3640 walkbehind and an older model, the 365.

Thanks again and good luck. Hope you sell it.


----------



## BRM

My machine is still for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## BRM

I'm still trying to sell this machine. Is there anyone in Alberta, BC or Saskatchewan who can give me any Ideas of where to advertise this?

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## cleansweep

Try golf courses. They use them to keep lots and pathways tidy. 
Is your municipality interested?
Some shopping malls have their own mall property crews. They may be interested and so may property maintenance companies or landscaping companies. 

I am still interested in adding it to my equip,but I haven't found the right job mix fit for it yet.

Good Luck


----------



## Duracutter

:crying:


BRM;397777 said:


> I'm still trying to sell this machine. Is there anyone in Alberta, BC or Saskatchewan who can give me any Ideas of where to advertise this?
> 
> I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barry


We originally bought a Karcher sweeper as well, a walk behind one before we went all Tennant machines. A hard sell that one is. We use ours for our shop only now... :crying:

Good luck. Hope you find a buyer for it.


----------



## BRM

I really have to get this machine sold.

I know that now is not the season but if anyone is intested I am willing to take offers.

Thanks


----------



## BRM

I have reduced the sell price to $5000 plus GST (5%)

My contact info is [email protected]

Barry


----------



## BRM

My sweeper will be auctioned March 11 at CPA in the Foothills Industrial Estate in Calgary for any of you who live in this area,

If anyone needs more info please let me know.

Barry


----------



## BRM

Finally sold it!


----------



## Duracutter

BRM;544199 said:


> Finally sold it!


If you listed it at CPA, isn't that an unreserved public auction?

I took it for granted it had to sell... did I miss something?

Anyways, how much did it fetch at the sale... and congrats on selling it, seems by your posts that it was a much needed sale!

Take care


----------

